# Rolling Relics Monterey ride Sept. 21



## slick (Aug 29, 2019)

It's that time again to pedal through beautiful Monterey. Saturday Sept. 21st. Meet up at 10:00am and we leave at 11:00 am from the Monterey Tides motel which is located at 2600 Sand Dunes Dr. Monterey,Ca. We will ride to our first stop at Dust Bowl Brewing for a quick beverage which is kid friendly, from there, Cannery Row for lunch, off to Lovers Point to hangout and feed the squirrels if you bring along some nuts or popcorn. They are very friendly and will eat out of your hand. After that we cruise back to the car. So bring out your favorite vintage bike for some great photos along the water. The ride is entirely flat btw and about 12 miles round trip. Not far at all. See you all Sept. 21st in Monterey.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Sep 6, 2019)

This looks like a Great Ride !!!

Lovers Point is across from Lovers Point Inn...


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2019)

This is one of my favorite rides. All flat... I swear. Beautiful views. Last year a whole pack of dolphins were close to shore at the meeting spot and they kept rolling in with the waves like they were surfing. It was awesome. Saw a whale also near lovers point.


----------



## slick (Sep 16, 2019)

This Saturday!!! Who's coming out?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2019)

Do people stand in the bike path and kiss at Lovers Point? :eek:


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 17, 2019)

Always a great ride.!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey Chris,

My Dad and I will be down for the ride in Monterey


----------



## kevin x (Sep 18, 2019)

I've done that ride before and it beautiful!!! Hopefully next year.
Have fun all.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 21, 2019)

We’re loaded and ready!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 21, 2019)

First stop -Dust Bowl Brewing Co.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> First stop -Dust Bowl Brewing Co.
> 
> View attachment 1066998
> 
> ...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 21, 2019)

That’s nuts!


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 21, 2019)




----------

